# Muay thai Photography



## Odin (Nov 15, 2007)

I found these on a photgraphy site...they are some truly beautiful pictures here....the link is abit large 

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.soophotography.com/blog/uploaded_images/0754-KnockOut.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.soophotography.com/blog/archive/2006_11_01_archive.html&h=133&w=200&sz=41&hl=en&start=34&um=1&tbnid=YYxoA3fYzmaxMM:&tbnh=69&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmuay%2Bthai%2Bphotography%26start%3D20%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4HPND_en___GB208%26sa%3DN


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2007)

I forgot to say you need to scroll down to the bottom.

I thought you would like them Bob. ( :


----------



## mini_dez (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the guys from my gym photographs our shows too, you can see some of his shots here:
http://www.marktimmphotography.co.uk/gallery_98572.html


----------



## Odin (Nov 16, 2007)

there some very good pictures bro.


----------



## USP45CT (Nov 20, 2007)

Great looking pictures.


----------



## meth18au (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome pictures mate.  Such a brutal, yet beautiful artform


----------



## zoso576 (Dec 16, 2007)

awww, dude, that first chick on that site is my ex gf....i'm trying to NOT think of her!  what are the odds of stumbling across her this way?! 
p.s. she's a rather huge whore


----------



## no_kata (Dec 16, 2007)

zoso576 said:


> awww, dude, that first chick on that site is my ex gf....i'm trying to NOT think of her!  what are the odds of stumbling across her this way?!
> p.s. she's a rather huge whore




That's brutal man, I'm sorry to hear that. When she wakes up I'll tell her you said hi


----------

